# Severe abdominal pain



## milliethefatcat (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Guys....I'm new to all this.......I'm on day 10 after embryo transfer and in agony....I used to suffer from IBS (lost 9 stone and it went) however the pains I am getting are a cross between the abdominal cramps of IBS and period pain.  It is sometimes relieved by a trip to the loo but not always.  It's so bad that its keeping me awake at night.  I am so swollen and bloated that only one pair of trousers fits me!  This is all alongside weeing every 5 mins and very painful nipples..........is this normal!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Firstly welcome to FF, you'll find lots of support and advise here   

Unfortunately, due to the whole IVF process, the drugs, the EC and ET procedures, it's quite normal to feel bloated with cramps, nausea, upset tummy, sore nips, swollen boobs, frequent peeing, AF and PMS like symptoms etc.  I'm assuming you're on some form of progesterone support such as Crinone, Cyclogest or Gestone during 2ww and all the symptoms you describe are side effects of this.  If you're using the Cyclogest pessaries, are you using front or back (sorry TMI    ) ?  Sometimes swopping round can help.  Also, ensure you're drinking plenty of clear fluids/water, around 2 litres a day and peppermint tea can help ease bloating too.  Paracetamol is also safe to use.

As well as the progesterone support, the HCG trigger injection you had before EC is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms such as you describe and it can stay in your body for up to 14 days.

However, is there any chance you could have OHSS...how many follicles did you have and then how many eggs were collected ?  When did you have EC (egg collection) and ET (embryo transfer) ?

If you're concerned then please do call your clinic for their professional advise.  Hope you feel better soon and good luck...when's OTD (official test day) ?

Take care
Natasha


----------

